# 1973 Sports Tourer



## Euphman06 (Oct 25, 2014)

A few questions... I just picked up a February 1973 Sports tourer serial number BJ808088. It's red... according to the ads I read, red wasn't available in '73. Sunset Orange, Yellow, and Blue. What's up with that? I don't know much about these "modern" bikes since I'm a 30s-50s ballooner guy, but from what I'm reading the Sports Tourer is a step below the paramount so I assume it's a pretty decent bike. It's ridable as it sits, but it does need some cleaning up, wheel trueing. Any helpful info on this bike is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a Schwinn 3 speed collegiate that was built as a  1979 model collegiate. the sturmey archer hub was dated 79' and the paint job was black. However, the frame itself was date 78' but I know it was a 79' model as black was not offered in 78'. I know my frame was a late build I think November of 78 so it made sense it was a 79 model. 

Two things may have caused this color on your bike:
1. for some reason it was not painted and sold until 74' when red was offered. 
2. Schwinn would do anything the customer wanted, the original owner may have paid Schwinn extra to paint his bike red at the time. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like you have a 74 model. The ST frame is one that had big time spans from serial number dates to actual build dates. Hopefully Metacortex with chime in and answer any questions and fill you in on all the details.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 25, 2014)

Cool, thanks guys. I'll have to get pictures on Monday, will be away tomorrow all day.


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 26, 2014)

If the bike is Opaque Red then it is definitely a '74, which was the only year that color was offered on the Sports Tourer. Schwinn built Sports Tourer frames in batches and stored frames for months to even years before painting and building them into bikes. The components on the Sports Tourer changed over the years, if you post pics (the more and closer the better) I may be able to identify the components and their vintage.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 26, 2014)

Metacortex said:


> If the bike is Opaque Red then it is definitely a '74, which was the only year that color was offered on the Sports Tourer. Schwinn built Sports Tourer frames in batches and stored frames for months to even years before painting and building them into bikes. The components on the Sports Tourer changed over the years, if you post pics (the more and closer the better) I may be able to identify the components and their vintage.




Sweet... a one year only color I'll get pictures tomorrow. I think the rear derailleur is labeled as a Schwinn Le Tour, but I'd have to look again...


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 26, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I think the rear derailleur is labeled as a Schwinn Le Tour, but I'd have to look again...




That would be a GT300 Le Tour, which was undoubtedly the best derailleur ever to wear the Schwinn name. It was a rebadged Shimano Crane GS and was used on the Sports Tourer from '73 through '75, and on the Superior (Sports Tourer replacement) in '76. It was also used on other high-end Schwinns around that time including the World Voyageur/Voyageur II, Paramount P15 and Paramount Tandem.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2014)

Those were good derailleurs. "Made in Japan" was derided as "junk" for many years, but only the cheapest stuff was truly junk. The better parts that Shimano made were perfectly fine in quality and functioned quite well, whether sold under Le Tour or the Crane name.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys! One more question... what was the stock saddle on this baby? I thought I remember reading a Brooks B15, is that correct?


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds like a nice bike!

The correct seat would be a Brooks B15... Here's a little more info on the 74..

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Details/dtail_7074.htm#1974sporttourer


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally got it back together and snapped a pic. It's a bit tall for me (darn short legs...) so I'm not sure what I'm going to be doing with it. Pretty cool bike for being so "new".


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 29, 2014)

The Super Sport came with the Brooks seat. I believe the Sports Tourer came with a Schwinn "rubber Seat"


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 29, 2014)

The correct seat on a Super Sport and a Sports Tourer would be a Brooks B15 Champion Standard....


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 29, 2014)

I have been looking for info on this subject before because you would think that the Super Sport and Sports tourer would share the same Brooks saddle. I really can't find a documented answer. Schwinn states in their specs for the Sports Tourer, saddle-"high quality racing saddle". I see them with Brooks,Schwinn approved, ect,etc, The best I can figure out on these bikes is you got what Schwinn put on at the time and the Dealer would upgrade if you were unhappy. I am a big fan of the Sports Tourer and I am looking for a nice one for myself.


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 29, 2014)

That is a 1974 Sports Tourer with a 24" frame in Opaque Red, a one-year only color on that model. For '74 and earlier it came from the factory with the Brooks B15 Champion Standard saddle, same as used on the Super Sport. Other than the saddle and missing toe clips/straps, the rest of the bike looks to be all original. The hubs will be date coded and so may be the pedals, rims, fork, stem, bars, and maybe even the freewheel. 

For 1975 the Sports Tourer changed to a Matex "racing saddle". That was documented in a '75 dealer News Flash bulletin indicating also that the B15 was no longer available as an over the counter replacement part. The '76-'78 Superior used the same Matex saddle that came on the '75 Sports Tourer.


----------

